# new pic for the FFA's, hope you like it..



## bhm_fla (Oct 29, 2005)

This pic is a little older and about 20-30 pounds ago lighter.. 

View attachment 0979-dimforum.jpg


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 29, 2005)

Yummilicious Belly


----------



## It's Just Me (Oct 31, 2005)

bhm_fla said:


> This pic is a little older and about 20-30 pounds ago lighter..



You were 20-30 pounds lighter in that pic? When you gonna post your most recent pics?


----------



## bhm_fla (Oct 31, 2005)

It's Just Me said:


> You were 20-30 pounds lighter in that pic? When you gonna post your most recent pics?


I already have posted some newer photos, that one was older but I thought it would be nice to post. Here are my other posts..

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=14282


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 1, 2005)

bhm_fla said:


> I already have posted some newer photos, that one was older but I thought it would be nice to post. Here are my other posts..
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=14282



That link doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## bhm_fla (Nov 1, 2005)

It's Just Me said:


> That link doesn't seem to work for me


Try this link:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/f...&starteronly=1&exactname=1&searchuser=bhm_fla


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 3, 2005)

bhm_fla said:


> Try this link:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/f...&starteronly=1&exactname=1&searchuser=bhm_fla



Much better. Thank you!


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 3, 2005)

hmmm, goodlooking !


----------



## bhm_fla (Nov 3, 2005)

lady of the dark said:


> hmmm, goodlooking !


Thanks, glad you like..


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 3, 2005)

bhm_fla said:


> Thanks, glad you like..



Although I have a fat and sexy boyfriend, I just love to look at those bellypix!


----------



## JaidenSinead (Nov 3, 2005)

yummy!!! you have a great belly there!


----------



## bhm_fla (Nov 4, 2005)

JaidenSinead said:


> yummy!!! you have a great belly there!


Thanks, it's so nice to be admired..


----------

